

Amazon Kindle preps iPad app  - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/amazon_readies_kindle_app_for_ipad.html

======
st3fan
So is Kobo ... [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/kobo-e-reader-
first-o...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/01/kobo-e-reader-first-on-
ipad/)

